# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Line Chart with Multiple Ranges

## olga6542

I am not very familiar with the charts.  I have 3 companies.  I want to show all 3 companies data as a line chart on one graph, so you should have 3 lines.  If you know how to do it, can you also provide instructions as well and do it in the spreadsheet.

----------


## MrShorty

Many chart questions are more about arranging data in the spreadsheet than about creating the chart. I would move B11:B14 into C2:C5 and B18:B21 into D2:D5. Then select A3:D5 -> insert chart -> line or scatter chart.

----------

